# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Yellow Tongue == Green Toungue?

## TheEngy

Just wanted to get some confirmation on this...  
From my understanding Yellow Tongue (Structafloor) and Green Tongue are made by two different companies, however they are the same product, and both have the same level of water resistance. 
I originally thought that Green Tongue was more water resistance, but going by the product specs it seems to be almost identical to Yellow Tongue. They both say "Withstanding weathering for up to 3 months"  
On a side note, does anyone know if its possible to get the Termite protected sheets in 22mm (my joists are 560mm..)?  Or perhaps where to get them? 
Thanks!

----------


## cherub65

Info here  Particleboard Flooring - Flooring - Gunnersens

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah I have seen all of that, just wanted to confirm.  I was going to go and buy Green Tongue thinking it was more water resistant than Yellow Tongue, but it turns out its just a different manufacturer.  
On another note, if my joists are 450 - 460mm BETWEEN the joists as opposed to joist centers, does this mean I need red tongue, or can I still use yellow?

----------


## Eastwing

> Yeah I have seen all of that, just wanted to confirm.  I was going to go and buy Green Tongue thinking it was more water resistant than Yellow Tongue, but it turns out its just a different manufacturer.  
> On another note, if my joists are 450 - 460mm BETWEEN the joists as opposed to joist centers, does this mean I need red tongue, or can I still use yellow?

  Yep you need 22mm not 19mm.

----------


## Pulse

I believe the three months is part of the Aust Standards. It is a requirement because when used for a platform floor it won't be covered for a period of the construction time while the walls and roof are put up. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## TheEngy

Thanks, yeah I was just confused because I thought yellow and green tongue were for different purposes by the same manufacturer.

----------


## ibuildbenches

Hello. 
At Hume & Isers where I'am the green tongue flooring (800mm) is Termite treated as opposed to the normal yellow tongue. 
Matt

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah unfortunately the tongue color has nothing to do with that either.  You can get most colors in termite or non-termite treated. 
Basically the color of the tongue purely determines the thickness, but can change depending on the manufacturer.  So green tongue is essentially identical to yellow tongue, except it's normally 800mm as opposed to 900mm.  Whether or not it is termite treated just depends on what they are selling. 
A bit confusing, I thought it was a standard system but because of the different manufacturers its not really.  If you take size into account I guess it could be though.

----------


## lbg

can't you get yellow tongue with a green tinge on the chipboard edges, which represents termite treatment?

----------


## TheEngy

Actually for that brand, they pain yellow around the edge (regardless of tongue color) for standard stuff, and red around the edge for termite stuff. This is why you see you yellow tongue with red around the edge.

----------

